# Sick Goldfish...HELP



## pdoyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey all. I have a 12 year old goldfish in a 20 gallon tank. I know its small but he has been fine in it for 12 years. Today I went to feed him and he was sitting in the corner on the bottom listing to one side. I got him moving and he swam around like normal and even ate, pooped, but after that he settled back to the bottom. I watched him for a few minutes and he seems to have labored breathing. Not 100% sure how their gills are supposed to look like but it looked like his right one was kind of sticking to his side, it still opened and closed, it could be normal I've never really looked his gills closely. Any help is appreciated, he is a comet goldfish, as of yesterday he was the picture of health.


----------

